# Cold weather glove recommendations



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

I generally don't ride outside when it's below 20 degrees fahrenheit, but in the early spring and late fall my morning commutes are frequently in the 20s and 30s. My warmest pair of cycling gloves are some long fingered pearl izumi soft shell gloves like these: Amazon.com : Pearl Izumi Men's Select Softshell Glove, Black, Small : Cycling Gloves : Sports & Outdoors

These are typically fine for me into the 40s, but get pretty uncomfortably cold in the 20s and 30s. I'm looking for some glove recommendations for 1-2 hour rides in those temperatures.

Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I went through many a pair of deep winter gloves over the past few years.

I've settled on ski gloves from Spyder. I had them all along and nothing can touch their performance.

They don't make the exact ones I have anymore, mine are from like the 90's or something but they do make basically the same thing still.

Spyder Facer Windstop Glove

Spyder Facer Conduct Windstop Glove | Backcountry.com


> Details
> 
> 
> Xt.L Windstop technology
> ...


That seems to be the current version.

Unlike other windblock or windstop items I have this one doesn't really look the part. Looks sort of like a basic glove, but oh my does it work well.

I only use these gloves when it's really cold, like below freezing. Otherwise my hands get really sweaty inside. I've never had cold hands with these gloves ever. The rest of me will freeze long before cold gets into them.

I usually wear a medium in gloves but these are small. They fit pretty much perfectly on my small hands. I do not wear any liner gloves inside of these, I don't need them and they wouldn't help me.

I actually tried to replace these gloves many times over with cycling gloves from Assos or Castelli or Hincapie or whomever but nothing compared.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No need for new gloves, probably. Use the same ones with smartwool (or similar) liners and hand warmers if needed.
Aside from being cheaper than new gloves doing this also gives you the advantage of being able to lose the liners and warmers when/if it warms up later in the ride.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

I needed a pair of warmer, windproof gloves. I picked up a pair of LOOK Winterfall gloves last fall, and they are too warm unless the temps are freezing or below. This winter has been rather mild, so I have only worn them a few times, but I like them a lot.

A bit hard to find and pricier than some options, but I found them for a good price at the time at PBK. Price has gone up since then and they are often out of stock. I had to wait a while before they were finally in stock. Look Winter Fall Gloves - Black | ProBikeKit.com


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have ski gloves that I have considered using but they are very bulky and I think would be way too warm. I think the best thing to try is the wool liner gloves. That should probably add enough insulation and I like the idea of being able to delayer if I get hot.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's a good time to pick up some winter wear on sale. I must have a dozen pairs of gloves ranging from knitted lightweight gloves to Pearl Izumi lobster mitts. IMO opinion, you just have to experiment around. What is fine at the 40's, is too light for the 30's and too hot for the 50's. And what's too hot for me might not be warm enough for you.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

GORE windstopper for me, been using them for years


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

I used Mavic Ksyrium Pro Thermos last winter in single-digit (F) temps. They're a bit fluffy, but plenty warm.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

Try XC ski gloves with merino liners, or the Rapha Winter / Deep Winter gloves. After years of frozen fingers, the Rapha Winter Gloves with Ibex merino liners finally kept my hands warm.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

I ski in the winter and there's no way I'd use my ski gloves for cycling.

I bought these a few years ago and they work well in 20° F temps. 

Louis Garneau Gel EX-Z Winter Gloves


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I like my Craft Siberian lobster mitts

Craft Siberian Split Finger Glove | Backcountry.com


----------

